# REVIEW:  PSB Imagine mini Speakers



## SteveGuttenberg

_During a conversation with *CNET Audiophiliac* blogger Steve Guttenberg, he was telling me about a pair loudspeakers he'd been enjoying immensely.  Given the increasing popularity and interest in desktop loudspeaker audio here on Head-Fi.org, I asked Steve if he could write a review of those speakers for the community here at Head-Fi.  He did, and here it is._
   
_Expect to see other articles and coverage from Steve on Head-Fi.org, from time to time!_
   
_--*Jude*--_
   
   
*REVIEW:  PSB Imagine mini Speakers*
by Steve Guttenberg
​ *Up Close and Personal​*   
  Desktop audio sound is halfway between headphones and a hi-fi system. Granted, a good set of headphones will let you hear more detail/resolution from a recording, mostly because there's no worries about room acoustics, and you're definitely in the sweet spot for imaging, but it's all in your head. Three feet away from a pair of desktop-friendly speakers you get a massive soundfield, one that spreads wider than the actual locations of the speakers. Nearfield listening also delivers the maximum resolution from a given set of speakers. Which brings us to the subject of this review, PSB's Imagine mini.
   
  How mini is it? The mini is the smallest speaker in the Imagine series, each speaker measuring 9.25" x 5.75" x 8.4" (H x W x D); it weighs 6.5 pounds. The Imagine series also includes a tower speaker, center channel, bookshelf and a surround speaker.
   
   
*Mini-Max*
   
  The mini's curvaceous cabinet is a five-layer construction of 1/8 inch thick medium-density fiberboard sheets laminated together with a special microwave activated adhesive. The top and bottom panels are also curved in an effort to craft a remarkably solid cabinet and minimize internal standing waves. The mini's molded, rubberized base houses all-metal connectors that accept bare wire ends or wires terminated with spades or pins. It's an 8 ohm design. 
   
 ​  ​ Rear view of PSB Imagine mini (left), and underside view showing the binding posts (right).​   
  The mini's proprietary 4-inch clay/ceramic-filled polypropylene woofer makes more and better bass than you'd normally get from a wee woofer in a small cabinet. How'd they do that? The little guy boasts an unusually long excursion capability, and its specially designed double-magnet system must have something to do with the mini's generous low-end. There's a donut shaped ceramic magnet mounted to the driver basket, and a second neodymium magnet on the top of the pole piece! PSB's founder and designer Paul Barton claims the speaker's -3 dB point is 55 Hertz. I've known Barton for years, and he's no BS-er. 
   
  The mini's 1-inch titanium dome tweeter is exactly the same driver used on the other Imagine speakers. It's an unusually efficient design and has very high power handling capability. The woofer is crossed over to the tweeter at 2.2 kHz, and for this design one of Barton's key goals was to maintain the same directivity for both drivers at the crossover point to produce not only the smoothest possible frequency response, he wanted the mini's two drivers to sound like one driver. That's crucially important in a nearfield speaker, because when you're just a few feet away, you don't want to hear the tweeter and woofer as separate sources (when you're further away from speakers that's less of a problem). 
   
  The gorgeous real dark cherry wood veneer on my mini samples lent a high-end luster to the curvy design. The dark cherry, real walnut and black ash models run $760 per pair. The mini also comes in high gloss black or white for $830 per pair.
   
   
*Listening: Close to the Edge*
   

  I used my Mac Mini computer with a CEntrance DACmini digital-to-analog converter driving a Jolida JD301BRC integrated amp for all of my PSB listening tests, starting with the "Explorations in Space and Time" album. I was present for the all-percussion sessions (Jude was there too), so I have a good fix on what the music really sounded like. The resulting album is dynamically uncompressed, without equalization or other processing effects. No hi-fi (or headphone) can ever get you totally there, but the minis nailed the sound of Jamey Haddad's frame drums. The tactile slap of hand against drumhead was fully realized, and the low shudder of the band's massive bass drums was precise and "airy."  No boom or bloat, just pitch accurate bass. The cymbals' shimmer and sparkle were first rate, without a hint of glare or harshness. Best of all I could hear all of the instruments within the acoustics of the session's recording site, an old Brooklyn church. The recording's dynamic contrasts were pretty awesome, but lets stay real, they were not as large as you'd get from a pair of heavyweight tower speakers. Then again, you don't listen nearly as loud when the speakers are just a few feet away. I know I can't. 
   
   
  Most comparably sized small speakers blunt extreme dynamics a lot more than the mini. True, the really deep bass isn't there, so if you need that sort of visceral wallop, add a PSB sub. Barton recommends his ultra-compact HD8 ($1,100), and I love his SubSeries 5i that goes for $550. I honestly didn't miss the under 50 Hz bass, and wouldn't add a sub.
   

 (above) PSB SubSeries 1​   
  Rocking out to Neil Young's "A Treasure" live concert CD plastered a big, fat smile on my face. Midrange tonality and transparency are exceptional, the little speaker has a very grown up sound. 
   
  DJ Krush's "Jaku" electronica was awash in synthetic reverb and spatial effects that simultaneously projected far forward and recessed back beyond the wall in front of my desk. The Asian flutes and string instruments' presence was incredible, and the louder I played the minis, the better they sounded. 
   
  Gillian Welch's new all-acoustic CD "The Harrow and the Harvest" was sounding mighty pretty. Midrange is where the music lives, and the tonal purity of her voice and banjo was spot-on. 
   
   
*The Big Finish*
   
  To finish up I pulled the minis and Jolida amp off the desktop and put the speakers on stands in my living room. With more "breathing room" the soundstage dimensions expanded, bass lightened up, and the sound was less detailed. Right, distance softens the sound, but that's true for all dynamic speakers.
   
​ (above) The PSB Imagine mini, available colors​   

   
  Like I was saying in the beginning speakers sound fundamentally different than headphones, the minis are less intimate and their resolution can't match my Ultimate Ears Reference Monitor in-ears. But no in-ear or full-size headphone images as naturally as the Imagine mini. The mini resolves dynamic shading better than headphones, and you feel more viscerally connected to music over speakers. I like headphones and speakers for different reasons, but the best desktop systems establish a viable middle ground. 
   
   
*Pros:* Big sound, small size, superb build quality, real wood veneers, killer soundstaging, high-definition bass
   
*Cons:* Expensive, no under 50 Hertz bass

   
   
Rating​ ​  5/5 Stars​   
   
   
​  ​ (above) The author with the PSB Imagine mini​


----------



## cifani090

Good to see Steve join us  Maybe that's why Head-Fi had to update


----------



## alexsj

Great review. I've enjoyed reading your various reviews online. Your review of the audioengine P-4 speakers and N-22 amp helped convince me to buy them. But I love PSB speakers and this may get me to upgrade my desktop set up.


----------



## CHaNZs

Awesome review! thx Steve


----------



## ponkine

I wonder why these aren't active speakers 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




   
  THAT would be a real deal! most of laptop/PC speakers are really, really bad


----------



## JRG1990

These should pair well with a nice cheap t-amp.


----------



## EpicPie

Great review. I have a pair of Alpha Mite's I absolutely love. The sound signature they have is warm and soothing and makes my trance music sound great. haha


----------



## WarriorAnt

Glad to see Steve here at Head-Fi!


----------



## tme110

warriorant said:


> Glad to see Steve here at Head-Fi!




+1


----------



## Currawong

Nice one! I've been pondering a set of small desktop speakers, so I'll add these to my list of possibilities.


----------



## WarriorAnt

I'm holding out for the Magnepan Mini Maggies for my desktop.  But I'm always interested in reviews for small speakers.
   
  http://www.avguide.com/review/magnepan-mini-maggie-desktop-speaker-system-playback-48


----------



## nikp

Good review! I'll probably gotta give these speakers a try.


----------



## cifani090

warriorant said:


> I'm holding out for the Magnepan Mini Maggies for my desktop.  But I'm always interested in reviews for small speakers.
> 
> http://www.avguide.com/review/magnepan-mini-maggie-desktop-speaker-system-playback-48




I would maybe buy them, but just get some vintage bookshelf's for your desktop. Kinda useless to *really * limit your self to _desktop _ speakers. A little to rich for my blood as well.


----------



## WarriorAnt

Quote: 





cifani090 said:


> I would maybe buy them, but just get some vintage bookshelf's for your desl. Kinda useless to *really * limit your self to _desktop _ speakers. A little to right for my blood as well.


 

 Although I'm big on vintage gear I'm not big at all on vintage speakers.   These  maggies are not your typical desktops at all.  Right now I'm using Mirage monitors for my iMac but they are not on the desktop but much further back away from the desktop.


----------



## cifani090

warriorant said:


> Although I'm big on vintage gear I'm not big at all on vintage speakers.   These  maggies are not your typical desktops at all.  Right now I'm using Mirage monitors for my iMac but they are not on the desktop but much further back away from the desktop.




That's one of the problems with vintage gear, its very uncommon nowadays, if i had even been looking at modern gear, to find these floorstanding bookshelf speakers. The maggies are nice, but my perception on electrostatic speakers,etc; are that they need special amps, or tons of power.


----------



## Spareribs

Steve Guttenberg rocks my world. I've been following his reviews. He knows his stuff.


----------



## SteveGuttenberg

Thanks for making me feel welcome! Powered desktop speakers are more cost effective, but their internal amps aren't in the league of the Jolida. For now at least the Mini Maggies are the ones to beat for desktop speakers, but they're double the price of the PSB, and they'll need a lot bigger amp than the Jolida to sing.


----------



## WarriorAnt

So far  there has been not a lot of info on exactly what amps might work well with the mini Maggies.   Hopefully there will be more info soon.  I find myself doing more and more listening while using my desktop and I seriously want a high end desktop rig.  Maybe there is a good integrated combo for the maggies and the LCD's.  That would be close to heaven...


----------



## 3X0

Have you auditioned the Anthony Gallo Stradas? I think they perfect the nearfield monitor philosophy. I don't think traditional monitors can match them in the nearfield application due to cabinet design. Although to be fair the Stradas cost well over 2x the PSB Minis, I thought the difference was justified.
   
  And IMHO the Mini Maggies are blasphemy to the bipole planar Magnepan tradition!


----------



## mibutenma

I really don't understand or see the point of the PSB Imagine Mini's
  They have the PSB B4 for a smaller PSB bookself.
   
  Bookself speakers are already small.
   
  5-11/16"W x 9-3/8"H x 8-1/4"D  Minis

 7-1/2"W x 12-15/16"H x 12-1/8"D Regular Imagine line
   
  A couple inches smaller really doesn't make much difference to me.
   
  PSB also just recently increased the prices of their speakers $50-$100 more on a lot of them
  $30-50 on others.
  At the top line $200 more.


----------



## Uchiya

Well if Steve ever wants sell any of his gear on the forums I'd be more than willing too purcha...wait a minute.  He has no Feedback!


----------



## DaveBSC

Welcome Steve. Any chance you'd consider doing a round up or something of entry studio monitors? (Alesis, KRK, Behringer, Tannoy etc). I'm currently using a pair of KRK Rokit 6 G2s, controlled with a simple passive preamp. In the past I've had pretty mixed results with passive speakers that weren't designed for near-field use on the desktop.


----------



## WarriorAnt

Quote: 





3x0 said:


> And IMHO the Mini Maggies are blasphemy to the bipole planar Magnepan tradition!


 


  I know what you mean!  But apparently they worked real hard at making these and have phased them to work well in this regard and did not set them into the market until they thought it worked and could properly represent the maggie tradition.  Now if they would just lower the price. A lot! Or send me a pair to review!


----------



## sulkoudai

i know absolutely nothing about speakers except for the fact that they make sound.....


----------



## Uncle Erik

Thanks, Steve!

It's good to know PSB put out another great product!


----------



## cifani090

Quote: 





warriorant said:


> So far  there has been not a lot of info on exactly what amps might work well with the mini Maggies.   Hopefully there will be more info soon.  I find myself doing more and more listening while using my desktop and I seriously want a high end desktop rig.  Maybe there is a good integrated combo for the maggies and the LCD's.  That would be close to heaven...


 

 x2, too bad i still gotta get them darn LCD-2's


----------



## dyl1dyl

Quote: 





cifani090 said:


> x2, too bad i still gotta get them darn LCD-2's


 

 Haha, come RMAF this year, you mait be looking at some nice Audeze monitors too


----------



## SteveGuttenberg

I love the Gallo Stradas, but I never heard them used as nearfield monitors. Nearfield speakers have to create a seamless blend between treble and woofer at a much closer distance than regular speakers. I don't know if the Stradas do that.


----------



## DaveBSC

Quote: 





steveguttenberg said:


> I love the Gallo Stradas, but I never heard them used as nearfield monitors. Nearfield speakers have to create a seamless blend between treble and woofer at a much closer distance than regular speakers. I don't know if the Stradas do that.


 
   
  Steve, what do you think about the idea of using concentric speakers like the KEF XQ10 as nearfield monitors? I haven't tried them, but in theory shouldn't that produce better results than a traditional arrangement?


----------



## ptrok

First off, I want to say thank you Steve for the great articles and reviews that you have written. I find your articles to be very direct and easy to understand even for the audiophile laymen, that being me.
   
  Second, I was wondering your personal recommendation for two speakers that you have reviewed that I am interested in. One being the PSB that you reviewed here at head-fi and the other being the Mini Maggies that you have reviewed in another publication.
   
  I have a very eclectic taste in music that ranges from Classical to Hip-Hop but recently it has been kind of been more focused into Jazz. Which of the two speakers would you recommend for my tastes, price withstanding. I value imaging and accuracy with a focus on mids. I will be running a dacmini to a Jolida 1501rc. Thanks in advance.


----------



## SteveGuttenberg

ptrok,
   
  Thank you. I really love the Mini Maggies, but they are extremely demanding speakers. They can't be placed near a wall, two to three feet from the rear wall is essential. They need a lot of current (amps), and the little Jolida won't cut it. Bass punch/dynamics aren't a strong suit, so hip hop won't sound great. Jazz and classical would be awesome. The PSB is a lot easier to drive and has more bottom-end oomph. No one speaker does it all, you have to decide what's most important for you.


----------



## SteveGuttenberg

DaveBSC,
   
  KEF concentric speakers will probably work fine, but I never used them as nearfields. I just heard KEF will be releasing desktop speakers early next year.


----------



## ptrok

Quote: 





steveguttenberg said:


> ptrok,
> 
> Thank you. I really love the Mini Maggies, but they are extremely demanding speakers. They can't be placed near a wall, two to three feet from the rear wall is essential. They need a lot of current (amps), and the little Jolida won't cut it. Bass punch/dynamics aren't a strong suit, so hip hop won't sound great. Jazz and classical would be awesome. The PSB is a lot easier to drive and has more bottom-end oomph. No one speaker does it all, you have to decide what's most important for you.


 
  Thanks for the quick response and you have made my choice a little easier. Space is unfortunately not a luxury in my home in Korea, man is this place cluttered. However, I think I am more inspired by jazz and classical of late but the fact the Jolida is not powerful enough, I have to nix the idea. Might have to give the PSB a shot. Which Jolida would make the PSB's sing, 301BRC or 1501P?  Thanks again for your advice.


----------



## bixby

Quote: 





davebsc said:


> Welcome Steve. Any chance you'd consider doing a round up or something of entry studio monitors? (Alesis, KRK, Behringer, Tannoy etc). I'm currently using a pair of KRK Rokit 6 G2s, controlled with a simple passive preamp. In the past I've had pretty mixed results with passive speakers that weren't designed for near-field use on the desktop.


 


  FYI, None of the entry level powered speakers mentioned above that I have heard are as natural as the PSB's to my ears.  My Imagine B25 are quite a bit bigger than the ones Steve reviewed and the laws of physics work and you get real bass from the B25's larger cabinet and woofer.  They also work great in the near field as long as you get them off the desk.


----------



## SteveGuttenberg

Right, medium-size speakers have an advantage over small ones in the areas of bass and loudness capability. The PSB Mini is a serious attempt at packing the maximum performance into a smaller size. People like little speakers after all. Most affordable powered speakers don't have the greatest internal amps.


----------



## Niyologist

"Simply Scrumptious"! Great set of speakers by the tell of the commentary. I should probably look into this sometime, but the economy won't allow me to purchase anymore hi-fi items. Being jobless SUCKS!


----------



## 3X0

Quote: 





steveguttenberg said:


> I love the Gallo Stradas, but I never heard them used as nearfield monitors. Nearfield speakers have to create a seamless blend between treble and woofer at a much closer distance than regular speakers. I don't know if the Stradas do that.


 


  I think if you give them a try in the application you'd be pleasantly surprised. Something about the Strada's design, between the round woofer enclosures and absence of any crossovers, makes the coherence and resolution in the nearfield space unbelievable (or rather, believable).


----------



## Lenni

what a fantastic present would these speakers make...for any music lover and audiophile alike. beautifully crafted and engineered by someone with decades of experience and a passion - you can see from photos the way Paul Barton is holding the speaker is like his holding a baby. I love it. if I was on budget looking for a system this would be it. 
   
  they're still expensive for a lot people, but worth saving for. better than wasting money on some cheap PC speakers, imo. these are the real thing.
   
  we need more reviews like this to make people aware of sound from better speakers. it would be great if hi-fi audio became a little more mainstream and affordable.
   
   
  looking forward to the next review


----------



## music_man

even smaller and same price is m&k xenon x-26. those are pretty good computer speakers. $800 is not cheap computer speakers so i hope these are good. i couldn't say since i have not heard them. i am guessing unless maggie completely screwed up those must be awesome computer speakers. the problem is speakers this small are not really for serious listening. true, $30 speakers suck but $800 is a stretch for this application imo. my sf mementos are considered very small but ten times the size and weight of these little guys. they are also a "bit" more money but worth every penny imo. of course they do not sit on a desktop. on a dresser lol. yeah, i ruined what they are capable of on the stands but i have to live with them in my bedroom. anyways i am very interested in hearing the mini maggies. psb's low end line probably not so much so. who knows though i could be amazed.


----------



## Gregor Samsa

Quote: 





steveguttenberg said:


> Right, medium-size speakers have an advantage over small ones in the areas of bass and loudness capability. The PSB Mini is a serious attempt at packing the maximum performance into a smaller size. People like little speakers after all. Most affordable powered speakers don't have the greatest internal amps.


 


  Let me put in a good word for Quads, a company that knows a bit about both amps and speakers.  Probably not considered that affordable at MSRP, but I've seen them at pretty good discounts.  BTW, I heard the mini-Maggies a few years ago at a dealer (yes the product-development process has been interminable).  The hype is real.  They sounded great.  They were being fed by a Wadia iPod dock, a Peachtree Nova, and, hidden under a blanket, a beefy Ayre power amp.


----------



## OzarkTom

I own a pair of Stradas. These speakers image and totally disappear more than very few speakers do. These are giant killers. They are as quick as any ESL ever made. Stradas are true monitors, they reveal any weak-link in your system.
  
  Quote: 





3x0 said:


> Have you auditioned the Anthony Gallo Stradas? I think they perfect the nearfield monitor philosophy. I don't think traditional monitors can match them in the nearfield application due to cabinet design. Although to be fair the Stradas cost well over 2x the PSB Minis, I thought the difference was justified.
> 
> And IMHO the Mini Maggies are blasphemy to the bipole planar Magnepan tradition!


----------



## OzarkTom

Quote: 





steveguttenberg said:


> I love the Gallo Stradas, but I never heard them used as nearfield monitors. Nearfield speakers have to create a seamless blend between treble and woofer at a much closer distance than regular speakers. I don't know if the Stradas do that.


 

 Maoleshade records uses the Stradas as monitors. Pierre said they are the best monitor they have ever heard.


----------



## music_man

i think i stated elsewhere i was not a huge fan of planar/stats but at the size i'd be pretty interested. my problem is 8" from a wall though. i did not know gallo were serious monitors. shows what i know,duh! i am a pro recording engineer and we use genelec and dynaudio. i must hear these gallos. sorry if i am further derailing this from psb convo.....


----------



## DaveBSC

How sensitive to height are the Stradas? From what I recall reading reviews of the Gallo 3.1, vertical dispersion of the tweeter is extremely limited (which on the desktop may actually be a plus - less reflection from the desk surface). Presumably the tweeter needs to be exactly at ear level with the Strada?


----------



## OzarkTom

Quote: 





davebsc said:


> How sensitive to height are the Stradas? From what I recall reading reviews of the Gallo 3.1, vertical dispersion of the tweeter is extremely limited (which on the desktop may actually be a plus - less reflection from the desk surface). Presumably the tweeter needs to be exactly at ear level with the Strada?


 

 The Stradas image much better than the 3.1 or 3.5 Reference.I have them on the stock Gallo stands about 38" tall. Depending on the source material, I can get imaging
   that goes to the ceiling. I have them on a 26 foot wide wall about 7 feet apart, and the image at times goes wall to wall. If you like the quickness, detail, and musicality of the LCD2's in a speaker, plus the wild imaging, the Stradas will do it.


----------



## JIGF

Thanks Steve. Looking forward to more of your head-fi centered articles.
   
  I wonder how these compare to the Swan M200MKIII.


----------



## bixby

Quote: 





jigf said:


> Thanks Steve. Looking forward to more of your head-fi centered articles.
> 
> I wonder how these compare to the Swan M200MKIII.


 

 If the Swan M200Mk2 are any indication, the PSB model Steve reviewed is several leagues above them.  I owed the mk2s and my Image B25 are several notches above them.


----------



## runswithaliens

Holy Smokes! I am shocked to come to Head-fi today and find a speaker review. I was under the impression that the whole topic was frowned upon, if not outright forbidden here.
   
  I guess now though I can finally admit to having been a speaker user. As a youngster I did of course use headphones, but when I got to college I started hearing speakers at a few parties and one thing eventually lead to another and before I knew what hit me, I had a pair of speakers of my own.
   
  I started out small with a pair of Minimus 7's hoping nobody would notice but then moved on to harder stuff with 8 inch woofers. Well I'm sure you know how the rest goes, but eventually I found my way to Head-fi and now own several pairs of headphones once again.
   
  So, unless this is some kind diabolical test, it seems OK to get a few speakers then - as long as they are of the smaller variety, or at the least placed within a few feet of the ears preferably to either side to better emulate headphones?


----------



## DaveBSC

Quote: 





runswithaliens said:


> Holy Smokes! I am shocked to come to Head-fi today and find a speaker review. I was under the impression that the whole topic was frowned upon, if not outright forbidden here.


 

 Uh..ok. Are you joking?


----------



## ptrok

Anyone have any idea if RWA Sig. 30.2 would drive these properly or does it need more watts?


----------



## Currawong

I used to have Paradigm Titans sitting on my desk, powered, by all things, an Audiovalve RKV MKII (I don't listen that loud, with anything). I miss it as the result was fantastic. I'm very tempted to get a Leben and some kind of desk-worthy speakers again.
   
  HeadRoom did try very hard pushing combined near-field desk rigs alongside headphone gear, but it didn't take off well unfortunately.


----------



## DaveBSC

Quote: 





currawong said:


> HeadRoom did try very hard pushing combined near-field desk rigs alongside headphone gear, but it didn't take off well unfortunately.


 

 It probably didn't help that the _stands _cost like $500. They were clever with the tilting mechanism, but come on. That was highway robbery.


----------



## ptrok

First off, you got the cutest kid modeling your headphones.
   
  Second off, you think the Leben can push the PSB's adequately? I have a friend in the military over there and could probably pick one up for a good price but I'm still trying to see if it is worth it for speakers. I would really love the Leben for my LCD2's but would I need more efficient speakers for this to work out?
   
  Thanks in advance.
  
  Quote: 





currawong said:


> I used to have Paradigm Titans sitting on my desk, powered, by all things, an Audiovalve RKV MKII (I don't listen that loud, with anything). I miss it as the result was fantastic. I'm very tempted to get a Leben and some kind of desk-worthy speakers again.
> 
> HeadRoom did try very hard pushing combined near-field desk rigs alongside headphone gear, but it didn't take off well unfortunately.


----------



## SteveGuttenberg

ptrok,
   
  Sure, the RWA will drive the PSBs, I've used much lower powered amps with these speakers. The Topping TP 30 does a surprisingly decent job.


----------



## sulkoudai

Hey, do anyone here know a good speaker forum that is like head fi??


----------



## JIGF

Quote: 





sulkoudai said:


> Hey, do anyone here know a good speaker forum that is like head fi??


 

 Might be difficult. Speaker related gear is very disorganized.


----------



## sulkoudai

Quote: 





jigf said:


> Might be difficult. Speaker related gear is very disorganized.


 


  I want some speakers for 150 bucks but I literally don't know anything about speakers. I looking for a good speaker forum so I can read them.


----------



## DaveBSC

Quote: 





sulkoudai said:


> I want some speakers for 150 bucks but I literally don't know anything about speakers. I looking for a good speaker forum so I can read them.


 

 You could try forums like Audiocircle, AVS, or Audio Asylum. Or just ask in the speaker forum here, a few of us at least are pretty well versed on that subject. For that amount of money, your best bet is probably a used buy on Audiogon. The pair of $120 Monitor Audio BR1s there right now for example would probably crush anything you could buy new for that price.


----------



## sulkoudai

Quote: 





davebsc said:


> You could try forums like Audiocircle, AVS, or Audio Asylum. Or just ask in the speaker forum here, a few of us at least are pretty well versed on that subject. For that amount of money, your best bet is probably a used buy on Audiogon. The pair of $120 Monitor Audio BR1s there right now for example would probably crush anything you could buy new for that price.


 


  Sorry for being such a noob, Do those speakers need a separate amp??
   
  and another noobie question, can powerful headphone amps/DACs be used as an speaker amp??
   
  and the speakers I was gonna get (with a bit of research from AVS and Head-fi) was the Swan M10 or the M Audio AV40 (because they apparently sound good and they've got internal amps, etc). How are they?? And compared to the Monitor Audio??
   
  thanks


----------



## DaveBSC

Quote: 





sulkoudai said:


> Sorry for being such a noob, Do those speakers need a separate amp??
> 
> and another noobie question, can powerful headphone amps/DACs be used as an speaker amp??
> 
> ...


 

 Yes. No. Those speakers are OK, but I would suggest the Swan D1010 IV, or if you can stretch your budget to $180 the D1080. Both are available from the Audio Insider.


----------



## sulkoudai

Quote: 





davebsc said:


> Yes. No. Those speakers are OK, but I would suggest the Swan D1010 IV, or if you can stretch your budget to $180 the D1080. Both are available from the Audio Insider.


 


  lol, everything is such a rip off in australia that the M10s are 180 bucks and the AV40s are 210 bucks.....those are the cheapest I can find...


----------



## elbuzzard

I use the PSB Alpha B1 as a near field monitor on my desk with a 10 year old Sonic Impact T-amp.  Very good sound for very little money.  I have been a fan of PSB products for some time.


----------



## starfish

Quote: 





steveguttenberg said:


> The mini's molded, rubberized base houses all-metal connectors that accept bare wire ends or wires terminated with spades or pins. It's an 8 ohm design.
> 
> ​  ​ Rear view of PSB Imagine mini (left), and underside view showing the binding posts (right).​


 


   
  Thanks for the informative review.  Something that has been troubling me since first reading about these speakers is the binding post location on the bottom of the speaker.  Is there not enough room for banana plug connections in this odd location?  It appears the binding posts are too close to the bottom of the speakers.  It seems like this would result in sharp cable bends and undue strain on stranded and especially on solid wire speaker cable terminated in banana plugs, that is - if there is any clearance at all for bananas and a cable bend back through the routing holes.  
   
  Can you clarify the odd binding post location a bit?  Let's use a standard Analysis Plus Black Oval 12 terminated in factory gold bananas like these - http://www.analysis-plus.com/images/Oval12lowres.jpg  Is it an optical illusion or are my fears founded?  Thanks again!


----------



## DaveBSC

Quote: 





starfish said:


> Can you clarify the odd binding post location a bit?  Let's use a standard Analysis Plus Black Oval 12 terminated in factory gold bananas like these - http://www.analysis-plus.com/images/Oval12lowres.jpg  Is it an optical illusion or are my fears founded?  Thanks again!


 

 Unless those red and black caps are removable, banana plugs won't work. Based on the (kind of dumb) location of the posts anyway, I'd say banana plugs are out. Large pre-terminated spades may not work either. It seems like they designed it for zip-cord only.


----------



## starfish

Quote: 





davebsc said:


> Unless those red and black caps are removable, banana plugs won't work. Based on the (kind of dumb) location of the posts anyway, I'd say banana plugs are out. Large pre-terminated spades may not work either. It seems like they designed it for zip-cord only.


 

 Typically those caps are removable.  I have seen plastic caps like that on binding post holes in many speakers.  They just pop out with a small jewelers screwdriver.  But that doesn't mean there is enough room for a banana connection either.
   
  Good point about spades.  You probably can't even pass them through the routing plate on the back of the speaker.  What was PSB thinking with this design?    Surely there is room to put the binding posts on the rear as is normally the location.  Instead, create a specialist speaker and then narrow your market even further by removing typically terminated speaker wire as options?  I don't know what the reasoning can be.
   
  I'm hoping Steve reads my post above and clarifies the binding post confusion.


----------



## dookie182

thank's steve for your nice review of the psb imagine minis.
  I was wondering if you could just give me some word on how they compare to the wharfdale diamond 10.1 that you seemed to enjoy a lot too. price wise the diamond 10.1 can be found for about 180euros here in europe and the pbs sells for around 400euros
  kindest regard


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Great review Steve! I'm in the Aspen Theater listening to you right now at RMAF.

I was in the market for a small bookshelf speaker for under $1,000, and preferably $500. I just listened to these PSB at RMAF, after listening to the Harbeth Compact P3 and P7, "the clue" by Sjofn Hifi, and even the $25,000 Magico bookshelf speakers. I loved the Harbeth but the PSB are not that far behind for 1/3 the price. It would be nice to listen to these and the Harbeth P3 side by side, but that isn't easy to do at these shows.

I really liked the PSB Imagine Mini, and maybe more than the PSB Tower. Enough that I bought their Demo pair from the show, and I pick them up tomorrow about 4PM. I negotiated about 20% off, which is a little better than the 15% show discount for new in box. I liked the Walnut better.


----------



## barleyguy

Quote: 





starfish said:


> Thanks for the informative review.  Something that has been troubling me since first reading about these speakers is the binding post location on the bottom of the speaker.  Is there not enough room for banana plug connections in this odd location?  It appears the binding posts are too close to the bottom of the speakers.  It seems like this would result in sharp cable bends and undue strain on stranded and especially on solid wire speaker cable terminated in banana plugs, that is - if there is any clearance at all for bananas and a cable bend back through the routing holes.
> 
> Can you clarify the odd binding post location a bit?  Let's use a standard Analysis Plus Black Oval 12 terminated in factory gold bananas like these - http://www.analysis-plus.com/images/Oval12lowres.jpg  Is it an optical illusion or are my fears founded?  Thanks again!


 


 Banana Plugs absolutely work.  They were using them for the demo speakers at RMAF.  (EDIT: I'm not sure how solid their wire was or that type of thing though, so it still wouldn't hurt to check with the manufacturer.)
   
  I also heard these at RMAF, and they are very good.  They are especially good for the price.  They have excellent detail, good imaging, and surprisingly good bass for their size.  I seriously considered buying a pair this weekend.  The only reason I didn't is because I already have 2 pairs of great speakers so I couldn't justify them.


----------



## starfish

Quote: 





barleyguy said:


> Banana Plugs absolutely work.  They were using them for the demo speakers at RMAF.  (EDIT: I'm not sure how solid their wire was or that type of thing though, so it still wouldn't hurt to check with the manufacturer.)
> 
> I also heard these at RMAF, and they are very good.  They are especially good for the price.  They have excellent detail, good imaging, and surprisingly good bass for their size.  I seriously considered buying a pair this weekend.  The only reason I didn't is because I already have 2 pairs of great speakers so I couldn't justify them.


 

 OK, that's good to know.  I'm wondering if the photo is just an optical illusion.  It looks like the binding posts are recessed but the photo angle did not reveal depth of the cavity.  If you look at the slanted area above the posts in the photo, it appears there is at least a couple inches of clearance.  I'm hoping that would allow the Analysis Plus Black Oval 12 with bananas to work.  
   
   
   
 ​  ​ Rear view of PSB Imagine mini (left), and underside view showing the binding posts (right).​


----------



## SteveGuttenberg

barleyguy, Gee, the tops of the binding posts are maybe just 1/4" below the bottom of the speaker. Not much clearance for the back-end of the plug, unless you wall mount the speakers, and the wires hang down.


----------



## starfish

Quote: 





steveguttenberg said:


> barleyguy, Gee, the tops of the binding posts are maybe just 1/4" below the bottom of the speaker. Not much clearance for the back-end of the plug, unless you wall mount the speakers, and the wires hang down.


 

 Thanks for the review, Steve.  That's bad news indeed.  I don't understand why PSB would design a speaker in such a way as to exclude the use of banana plugs.  I guess I'll consider other speakers.


----------



## DaveBSC

Quote: 





starfish said:


> Thanks for the review, Steve.  That's bad news indeed.  I don't understand why PSB would design a speaker in such a way as to exclude the use of banana plugs.  I guess I'll consider other speakers.


 

 It could be worse - Vandersteen refuses to give up screw type terminal blocks from 30 years ago.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote: 





starfish said:


> OK, that's good to know.  I'm wondering if the photo is just an optical illusion.  It looks like the binding posts are recessed but the photo angle did not reveal depth of the cavity.  If you look at the slanted area above the posts in the photo, it appears there is at least a couple inches of clearance.  I'm hoping that would allow the Analysis Plus Black Oval 12 with bananas to work.
> 
> 
> 
> ​  ​ Rear view of PSB Imagine mini (left), and underside view showing the binding posts (right).​


 

  
  Quote: 





steveguttenberg said:


> barleyguy, Gee, the tops of the binding posts are maybe just 1/4" below the bottom of the speaker. Not much clearance for the back-end of the plug, unless you wall mount the speakers, and the wires hang down.


 

 The people demonstrating the PSB Imagine Mini were feeding a set of cables with integrated banana plugs right through the two small openings in the back, into the hole inside the side of the binding post, which was designed to be large enough to fit a thick banana plug or super fat bare wire.


----------



## Currawong

I read some other favourable comments about these speakers from RMAF comparing them to the Harbeths. For the cost of the Harbeths, I could pick up two pairs, one for the family and one for my desk.


----------



## starfish

Quote: 





headphoneaddict said:


> The people demonstrating the PSB Imagine Mini were feeding a set of cables with integrated banana plugs right through the two small openings in the back, into the hole inside the side of the binding post, which was designed to be large enough to fit a thick banana plug or super fat bare wire.


 

 That's interesting.  Thanks for the insight.  Are you certain they were banana plugs and not pins on the speaker end?  It seems a banana connection through the side of the post as you say would only have a partial surface area mated to the post vs. a traditional insertion through the binding post's rear holes.
   
  Steve  - any comments on this approach?  Did you notice this possibility during your review?


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote: 





starfish said:


> That's interesting.  Thanks for the insight.  Are you certain they were banana plugs and not pins on the speaker end?  It seems a banana connection through the side of the post as you say would only have a partial surface area mated to the post vs. a traditional insertion through the binding post's rear holes.
> 
> Steve  - any comments on this approach?  Did you notice this possibility during your review?


 

  
  Good point - they said it was banana plugs, and they picked them up and showed me how they were inserted, but they had the screw knobs tightened back on and I couldn't see the pins themselves.  With the knob tightened the cable was held in place pretty firmly.


----------



## Mochan

I want those speakers. They look so awesome.


----------



## barleyguy

Larry, if you're still following this thread, did you get your Imagine minis set up at home yet?  How are you liking them?


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote: 





barleyguy said:


> Larry, if you're still following this thread, did you get your Imagine minis set up at home yet?  How are you liking them?


 

 I have been absolutely wiped out after RMAF, exacerbated by having been off of one of my meds due to a drug interaction, so I haven't unpacked anything from RMAF yet.  Hoping that as I get back into my routine and re-start my medication that I'll pick up the energy to get started with setting up everything at home. 
   
  I'll start by trying the PSB in my bedroom on top of my Polk SDA CRS speakers, paired with my 55-watt Yamaha receiver and Velodyne subwoofer.  I can easily swap the banana plugs back and forth.  
   
  The plan is that they'll eventually be hooked up to my Marantz 2240 receiver in the basement.  My good banana plug cables wont fit the Marantz or my cheap Sony speakers, and I can't use spades either, so I've been using lamp cord with. I'll need to attach some banana plugs to one end of the lamp cord that I'm using for the time being.


----------



## jpelg

What size stands does PSB recommend for these (assuming user will be in a normal chair/couch sitting position)?
   
  28" or 24"?


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

So, I set up the PSB Imagine Mine spealers on top of my Polk SDA CRS speaker (next to my Velodyne Deco satellites), about 5 feet off the ground and connected to my Yamaha 55-watt receiver, just to try out before moving them to my basement rig with the 40-watt Marantz.
   
  The PSB sound every bit as good as I recall at RMAF, and the imaging and soundstage are wonderful.  Transparency is great and I could see myself listening to these a lot.  Even without my Velodyne Deco subwoofer the sound is full with good impact, but switching on the sub does a nice job filling in that last octave.  (using 2-channel and then 2.1 mode on the receiver)
   
  Incidentally, the Velodyne Deco 2-way satellites that came with the sub don't compare at all with the PSB, with the Velodyne being more mid-centric and rolled off in the bass and treble.  The PSB are just on a whole new level above the Velodyne satellites.  The Velodyne also don't image/stage as well as the PSB or the Polk, so I usually don't use them as my main front speakers in 5.1 mode or in stereo mode, although I do use three of the five satellites for the center and rear channels with the Polk SDA as my L and R front speakers.


----------



## barleyguy

Quote: 





headphoneaddict said:


> So, I set up the PSB Imagine Mine spealers on top of my Polk SDA CRS speaker (next to my Velodyne Deco satellites), about 5 feet off the ground and connected to my Yamaha 55-watt receiver, just to try out before moving them to my basement rig with the 40-watt Marantz.
> 
> The PSB sound every bit as good as I recall at RMAF, and the imaging and soundstage are wonderful.  Transparency is great and I could see myself listening to these a lot.  Even without my Velodyne Deco subwoofer the sound is full with good impact, but switching on the sub does a nice job filling in that last octave.  (using 2-channel and then 2.1 mode on the receiver)
> 
> Incidentally, the Velodyne Deco 2-way satellites that came with the sub don't compare at all with the PSB, with the Velodyne being more mid-centric and rolled off in the bass and treble.  The PSB are just on a whole new level above the Velodyne satellites.  The Velodyne also don't image/stage as well as the PSB or the Polk, so I usually don't use them as my main front speakers in 5.1 mode or in stereo mode, although I do use three of the five satellites for the center and rear channels with the Polk SDA as my L and R front speakers.


 


  Very cool.  I'm glad they sound as good at home as they did at the show.  I'm still pondering getting a pair; the only reason I didn't get them at the show is because I already have two pairs of good speakers, and so haven't been able to justify it to myself.
   
  (Also, I just spent all my liquidity saving my dog, but that's another story.  Glad I did it actually, but not glad that I had to.)


----------



## jpelg

Quote:  





> So, I set up the PSB Imagine Mine spealers on top of my Polk SDA CRS speaker, about 5 feet off the ground


 

 5 feet???!!!  How, on earth, do you listen - standing up?
   
  What size stands were they on at the RMAF demo?


----------



## barleyguy

Quote: 





jpelg said:


> 5 feet???!!!  How, on earth, do you listen - standing up?
> 
> What size stands were they on at the RMAF demo?


 


  I think there were about desk height, 30 inches maybe?


----------



## starfish

Tweeters should be approximately at ear level, as a rough guide in selecting stands.  In my listening room with my speakers, 28" stands are perfect.  A few inches isn't going to make a huge difference and especially not with speakers that are point source.


----------



## jisu

What amp/dac would adequately drive these babies? (Currently using Compass)


----------



## barleyguy

Quote: 





jisu said:


> What amp/dac would adequately drive these babies? (Currently using Compass)


 


  They are pretty low efficiency, only 87 dB at 1 meter.  I'd say 40 watts or so would be about right for a mid sized room.  The official power range says "10-80 watts".


----------



## jisu

I was hoping for some recommendations, like the CEntrance DACmini PX, except cheaper


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

The stands I have in the basement for them are about 30" high, and soon they'll end up down there.  
   
  I'm listening right now sitting up in bed, and my mattress is over 24" off the ground, so the 5 foot high in the bedroom is not too high for the PSB.  The polk are about 4 feet off the ground, and my primary bedroom speakers.


----------



## twylight

I had a pair of Salk Signature Sound CAOW 1 made for my desk...love them
   
http://www.salksound.com/caow1%20-%20home.htm


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote: 





twylight said:


> I had a pair of Salk Signature Sound CAOW 1 made for my desk...love them
> 
> http://www.salksound.com/caow1%20-%20home.htm


 

 What does that have to do with the PSB Imagine Mini review or impressions?  If you were doing a review comparing the speakers it would seem to make more sense to post that here.


----------



## WarriorAnt

Another Head-Fier I know is using the PSB Imagine mini Speakers with the Rega Brio-R integrated amps with excellent results.  Thought I'd mention that amp.  
   
  http://www.tonepublications.com/spotlight/rega-brio-r-worlds-first-review/
   
  http://www.rega.co.uk/html/Brio-R.htm


----------



## 177261

What are the cheaper alternatives to these?


----------



## JIGF

Quote: 





christianh said:


> What are the cheaper alternatives to these?


 
   
  There are many.


----------



## mibutenma

Quote: 





christianh said:


> What are the cheaper alternatives to these?


 


  PSB Image B4,B5,B6
   
  http://www.crutchfield.com/p_760IMGB6B/PSB-Image-B6-Black-Ash.html?tp=186&avf=N&nvpair=FFBrand|PSB
 http://www.crutchfield.com/p_760IMGB5C/PSB-Image-B5-Dark-Cherry.html?tp=186&avf=N&nvpair=FFBrand|PSB
 http://www.crutchfield.com/p_760IMGB4B/PSB-Image-B4-Black-Ash.html?tp=186&avf=N&nvpair=FFBrand|PSB


----------



## WarriorAnt

Quote: 





christianh said:


> What are the cheaper alternatives to these?


 


  Those PSB Imagine Mini's are getting great reviews from everyone who has heard them.  It might be worth saving a little while longer for them.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote: 





christianh said:


> What are the cheaper alternatives to these?


 

 There is no cheaper alternative to these, but there are cheaper and worse sounding bookshelf speakers out there.


----------



## gtube

The design of the Imagine Mini looks very high class. The price is acceptable at $700/pair. It should be a big upgrade from the B1 Alpha that a lot of my customers diven it by the MP-301 MK2.


----------



## mwilson

I took a chance on these speakers given their tiny size, and I'm glad I did so. They have good synergy with Rega's new Brio-R integrated, a small (half-size) unit as well. Steve was right, the bass is unreal given what we've got. In my case the sweet spot was about 8" from the wall. Soundstage is decent, mids are lush and detailed, and highs are pleasant and quite extended.


----------



## WarriorAnt

How well do the PSB Imagine Mini's image?


----------



## mwilson

Better than any cans. In all seriousness, soundstage is wide, decently deep, but not exceptionally tall. Instruments are very well separated and positioned in space. Given their size and price I don't think there's another contender.
  
  Quote: 





warriorant said:


> How well do the PSB Imagine Mini's image?


----------



## WarriorAnt

I wonder how the PSB Imagine Mini's would fair with low powered amps like the Jolida JD-502P, Quicksilver Audio Mini-Mite, Decware Taboo,


----------



## prosperone

I'm running the PSB Imagine Mini's out of a Woo Audio WA5.  I tend to listen at slighty louder than speaking volume level.  Not to say that these can't easily be cranked with the Woo.   For my ear they sound fantastic.  Very dynamic, precise, clear, fun speakers.  Vocals are excellent.  Highs are absolutely there.  Bass is lacking as you expect for speaker this size. I've played lots of different music through these and they manage it well.  Female vocals are clear and full (Adele, Carol King) Male vocals are likewise deep an full (Angus, Harry Connick, Neil Young, Marvin Gaye).  Classical soundstage is good.  
   
  The closer you are the fuller and more accurate the sound staging.  My listening room is 15 x 20.  When right up on speakers (at desktop distance) the imaging is disturbingly good.  Further out in the room, the sound is good, but image disappears.  Never expected them to fill a large room with waves of sound.  They make for beautiful atmospheric listening, and at times give you that head lifting what is going on response.  All in all I would say a fantastic bargain.  
   
  Just for perspective when I was looking for a small pair of bookshelf speakers (with different amp) I compared the B&W 805D, Sonus Faber ($5k stand mount model), and PSB Imagine Minis.  Clearly these speakers are in different leagues. I was prepared to lay out the $5k.  That said, when I compared the value for the dollar, the PSB Imagine Minis came out on top by a long shot.  They are simply that good.  Don't get me wrong, I'm not saying these are speakers which should be considered side by side.  I am saying however that a very rational argument can be made that these are a fantastic choice.  
   
  I enjoy them immensely and will hold these until I upgrade to floor standers.  At that point these will easily find another place in a bedroom or office... Lets hope thats none time too soon.


----------



## WarriorAnt

Nice. So the 10 watt Woo WA5 can drive them.


----------



## shinystuffbuyer

Will I be able to drive them with a NuForce Icon Amp?


----------



## mibutenma

Quote: 





prosperone said:


> I'm running the PSB Imagine Mini's out of a Woo Audio WA5.  I tend to listen at slighty louder than speaking volume level.  Not to say that these can't easily be cranked with the Woo.   For my ear they sound fantastic.  Very dynamic, precise, clear, fun speakers.  Vocals are excellent.  Highs are absolutely there.  Bass is lacking as you expect for speaker this size. I've played lots of different music through these and they manage it well.  Female vocals are clear and full (Adele, Carol King) Male vocals are likewise deep an full (Angus, Harry Connick, Neil Young, Marvin Gaye).  Classical soundstage is good.
> 
> The closer you are the fuller and more accurate the sound staging.  My listening room is 15 x 20.  When right up on speakers (at desktop distance) the imaging is disturbingly good.  Further out in the room, the sound is good, but image disappears.  Never expected them to fill a large room with waves of sound.  They make for beautiful atmospheric listening, and at times give you that head lifting what is going on response.  All in all I would say a fantastic bargain.
> 
> ...


 
  If you actually gave them power I'm sure they would be 1000x better.
  If wasn't such a weak speaker amp 10 watts you wouldn't even need to sit close because speakers sound better when you got a nice distance from them. 6-10 feet for bookselfs would be good.


----------



## starfish

I would have to agree with this.  I tested 6-7 different speakers, including 2 other sets I currently own, over the course of three months for my small dedicated listening room.  I discovered that reasonably sensitive speakers, ones that are easy to drive - i.e. without a big impedance curve dip, were a perfect match.  In my case the Rega RS1 beat out several more expensive speakers and sounded better to me than the Imagine Mini.  I think the paper cone and 90db sensitivity was the winning combination.  If you are using a tube amp, I recommend trying the Rega speakers before committing to a low sensitivity, kevlar cone speaker.


----------



## WarriorAnt

Sounds like the  Rega RS1 might pair well with the Decware Taboo?   HOw is it with near field imaging.?


----------



## starfish

Quote: 





warriorant said:


> Sounds like the  Rega RS1 might pair well with the Decware Taboo?


 

  
  They are probably worth a try with the caveats that I haven't heard the Decware and also that I'm not trying to fanboy the Regas by any means.  In fact, while the RS1 has been a great match for me so far, I am using them as a stepping stone as I plan to move to a pair of ProAcs or Harbeths which seem to both be acclaimed matches for Leben amps.  
   
  I was also concerned before trying Rega since they are notorious for lack of detailed, published specs for their products.  Try finding the frequency response for any of their speakers.  However, I have found that E1, the lowest note on a 4-string double bass, is clearly audible at 41hz.  Some of that is extension but I make the inference that the actual low end is probably 50hz give or take.
   
  No matter what you decide, try some speakers that have a better sensitivity and that are an easy load for a low-power amp.  You may not need a high maximum volume, but that first watt should be giving you good punch (slam/impact/etc) without having to move closer or turn it up.  But if you plan to only use them on a desktop, pretty much anything should work OK.


----------



## WarriorAnt

Quote: 





starfish said:


> They are probably worth a try with the caveats that I haven't heard the Decware and also that I'm not trying to fanboy the Regas by any means.  In fact, while the RS1 has been a great match for me so far, I am using them as a stepping stone as I plan to move to a pair of ProAcs or Harbeths which seem to both be acclaimed matches for Leben amps.
> 
> I was also concerned before trying Rega since they are notorious for lack of detailed, published specs for their products.  Try finding the frequency response for any of their speakers.  However, I have found that E1, the lowest note on a 4-string double bass, is clearly audible at 41hz.  Some of that is extension but I make the inference that the actual low end is probably 50hz give or take.
> 
> No matter what you decide, try some speakers that have a better sensitivity and that are an easy load for a low-power amp.  You may not need a high maximum volume, but that first watt should be giving you good punch (slam/impact/etc) without having to move closer or turn it up.  But if you plan to only use them on a desktop, pretty much anything should work OK.


 

 Funny thing for me. I've had high end speaker rigs since 1980 all of them full range and I've never once in all that time looked at specs for frequency response.  Not for speakers or any other piece of gear.   I still haven't looked at the graph that came with my LCD-2's  What for?  Does it really matter?
   
    I just realized that Rega makes the Brio-R also.


----------



## starfish

Quote: 





warriorant said:


> Funny thing for me. I've had high end speaker rigs since 1980 all of them full range and I've never once in all that time looked at specs for frequency response.  Not for speakers or any other piece of gear.   I still haven't looked at the graph that came with my LCD-2's  What for?  Does it really matter?
> 
> I just realized that Rega makes the Brio-R also.


 

 It matters if you either need or like to know how a piece of gear will perform before you purchase it.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





  Many people buy cars, even luxury vehicles, without knowing the horsepower or mpg.  But then again, when they can't go 0-60 in less than 8 sec...some specs take on new significance.
   
  The frequency response curve will show minimum impedance and the specs should show sensitivity which basically informs how easy the load will be to drive and is significant data for use with a lower powered amp.  Likewise, using simple math you can calculate how loud the speakers go.  The sensitivity rating is usually 1w/1m so with a 5-watt amp a speaker at 86db will be 86db at 1w and 93.5db at 5w.  Now move out further than 1m and into a room and things go down from there.  But that first watt is important in terms of whether the speaker will sound right or sluggish with a low-powered tube amp, IMO.  Furthermore, knowing at least the low frequency of the speaker is important since that indicates how low the bass will be.  I wouldn't buy a speaker with an LF cutoff higher than 60hz and even then most of those are recommended for use with a sub which I don't like personally.
   
  Some people don't care for specs and that's OK too.  You can't really tell how something will sound with a graph. In the end, I'm probably more like you in preferring my ears over all else.  But experience has taught me eyes are good too when it comes to some key data. Tech specs are like looking at wireframe or line drawing with no fill, no color.  However,  I typically like to know the picture is of a brick building and not a cardboard box ahead of time.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




   I'm not saying that's the case here with any of the speakers being discussed, but you get the idea...


----------



## prosperone

Quote: 





mibutenma said:


> If you actually gave them power I'm sure they would be 1000x better.
> If wasn't such a weak speaker amp 10 watts you wouldn't even need to sit close because speakers sound better when you got a nice distance from them. 6-10 feet for bookselfs would be good.


 


  Couldn't agree more.  It was a very happy accident that the Woo drove them as well as it did.  Its really a good example of the first watt principle.  I was previously driving the PSB Minis off the Peachtree Nova (80 w per side).  The sound from the Woo simply is far better.  Just for further clarification, I have the dial on the woo less than 1/4 of the way up.  Condo space, so I just can't crank it, or space them adequately.


----------



## driver 8

I'm sorry if this came up earlier in the thread, but where can I buy these? I only see them listed at Crutchfield.com, and that place has really terrible reviews.


----------



## Shermanator

Awesome review!
   
  Well written and very informative.


----------



## mibutenma

Quote: 





driver 8 said:


> I'm sorry if this came up earlier in the thread, but where can I buy these? I only see them listed at Crutchfield.com, and that place has really terrible reviews.


 

 Hmm crutchfield is a good place to buy from in my experience.
   
  Anyways there is only 2 other online authorized dealers of PSB audioadvisor.com and listenup.com
   
  And a direct link.
  http://www.audioadvisor.com/prodinfo.asp?number=PBIMMI&variation=PBLK
   
  http://www.listenup.com/PSB+Imagine+Mini-p-PSB-IMAGINE+MINI-p-12780358.html   although for listenup it says coming soon.
   
  Other than that I don't know of any other legit sellers a lot of speaker companies still don't allow their product to be sold online only brick and mortar stores.
  I assume since crutchfield,audioadvisor and listenup actually have brick and mortar stores they can sell some products online.


----------



## MajorAvenger

I recently purchased the minis as my first speakers. I'm running them with an Onkyo TX-8050 receiver. I've seen that some places state the impedance is 8 Ohms, but the spec sheet that came with mine states they are 6 Ohms nominal and 4 Ohms minimum. The manual for my Onkyo receiver says I should set the impedance setting at 6 Ohms if the speakers are 6 Ohms or more, or I should set it to 4 Ohms if the speakers are less than 6 Ohms. Should I set the receiver to 6 or 4 Ohms?


----------



## kingblind

Great review, super happy to see Steve reviewing here. $759 a pair OUCH..  I love my Paradigm's I am sticking with em' !!


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

I'm still blown away by the PSB Imagine Mini every time I hear them.  I originally bought them to put in my basement headphone rig driven by my ZDT or Marantz 2240, but so far they've stay'd in my bedroom speaker rig in place of the Polk SDA CRS that I've happily used for 25 years.  With my 55-watt Yamaha receiver and Velodyne 8" sub I get great imaging, transparency and impact from this 2.1 rig.  I'd like to believe that these probably rival the Harbeth P3 that I heard at RMAF 2011 (although no chance to do a side by side comparison).  
   
  However, the Polk SDA still have a little wider and deeper soundstage, with a more enveloping sound field in all directions, as a result of the SDA cross-talk cancelation.  But the PSB have a little better treble extension and micro-detail, now that the Polk are so old and seem to be losing some of their air and micro-detail.  I haven't tried them as near-field speakers as I'm using them in a room that is probably about 14x16 feet, and I can get nightclub volume levels out of the system without strain.


----------



## WarriorAnt

Are the PSB Imagine Mini's easy to drive?


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote: 





warriorant said:


> Are the PSB Imagine Mini's easy to drive?


 

 They certainly don't seem to be power hogs, and are right about 89dB per watt if I recall correctly.  I'll get around to trying them with my 8-watt ZDT and 12-watt Nuforce Icon at some point, but I'm not ready to move them yet.


----------



## WarriorAnt

Quote: 





headphoneaddict said:


> They certainly don't seem to be power hogs, and are right about 89dB per watt if I recall correctly.  I'll get around to trying them with my 8-watt ZDT and 12-watt Nuforce Icon at some point, but I'm not ready to move them yet.


----------



## mibutenma

Quote: 





warriorant said:


> Are the PSB Imagine Mini's easy to drive?


 

 In my experience with PSB it's not about powering them if you have a speaker amp it will power them.
  It's about giving them a quality amp something like Marantz or NAD at the lowest end.
  Don't use Sony or Onkyo as they just make PSB speakers sound bland and nothing special.


----------



## Zurv

totally silly question.. anyone try them with miniwatt n3? 
  These speakers should come next week with the plan being: PC -> Audiolab m-dac -> (something) -> PSB mini 
   
  i have the miniwantt n3 which i was hoping to use (yeah, a bit under powered). I went a little crazy during $xmas$ and would like to save up a bit. (maybe some time this year i'll pick up the Brio-R).
   
  Am i crazy to even ask?


----------



## SteveGuttenberg

Zurv, I tried the PSB Minis with a Miniwatt, but it wasn't a great match. The amp doesn't have enough power to get the best out of the speakers. Steve


----------



## mibutenma

Well according to specs that amp is 3.5 watts per channel.
   
  And according to the PSB specs it needs 10 watts minimum.
   
  So I would say it's really underpowered.


----------



## Zurv

blah  guess it is time to get a new amp. Getting the Riga Brio-R. So much for saving some money.
   
  thanks steve and mibutenma


----------



## hally

Hi, I just registered to ask a question about these speakers. I'm in need of small speakers for my living room system, and I'm wondering if I can use these? What I have already is an Audiolab 8000s and an Audiolab 8000p , and they are said to produce clean/neutral/sterile sound. I will be using my system both to listen to music, as well as for watching TV/movies. Thanks in advance  for any help.


----------



## SteveGuttenberg

hally,
   
  Sure, you can use the Minis, but since you're also interested in movies you could start without the sub and see if the Minis make enough bass. Then add the sub if you want more bass, you might not. Steve


----------



## dminches

In my main system which includes a projector, there are times that I just listen to a pair of minis driven by a Creek integrated amp.  They not only sound great, but they produce a very full sound.  You really don't feel like you are listening to a pair of small speakers.  They clearly cannot replace full range speakers plus a sub, but on their own their produce a very enjoyable sound.
   
  They are relatively expensive, but part of that is because they are physically small.


----------



## WarriorAnt

So how are the  PSB Imagine mini's holing out?  everyone still love them?


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote: 





warriorant said:


> So how are the  PSB Imagine mini's holing out?  everyone still love them?


 

 Absolutely - like them enough that they're still in my bedroom rig where I listen the most (with Yamaha 55-watt receiver and a Velodyne sub).


----------



## WarriorAnt

Quote: 





headphoneaddict said:


> Absolutely - like them enough that they're still in my bedroom rig where I listen the most (with Yamaha 55-watt receiver and a Velodyne sub).


 


  So you are using a sub with them then?


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote: 





warriorant said:


> So you are using a sub with them then?


 

 Yes, I don't need the sub, but it's there for when I was using my Velodyne Deco satellites.  I only have it filling in below 50Hz, but the PSB Imagine Mini have a nice kick of their own.


----------



## ambon

I just picked up a pair of the Minis a few days ago and am using them in a small system with a Luxman SQ-N100. Sound is very good, quite impressive for the price and without much breakin. Very smooth sound and pretty good bass for so small a package. 12 watts of EL84 power with a beefy power supply seem to be more than enough. Previous posts mentioned online sources, but in the Seattle area they're available from Definitive Audio. I have thm on a shelf now, has anyone experimented with any isolation devices yet?


----------



## kenchii

Guys, i am seriously considering getting these speakers (Brand new for $499), are they worth it, is there any better speakers for the price ??


----------



## ambon

A steal at that price. I'm still very happy with mine.


----------



## kenchii

Ya i made my mind and getting the pair, can't wait : ) !


----------



## Zurv

yeah.. they are pretty amazing. I use them with my PC at my desk - no more switching to the big daddy full system to listen to music


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

I'm still quite pleased with my PSB Imagine Mini more than a year later.  I think I paid about $600 for the RMAF 2011 dark cherry demos, but I'd have to go back through my receipts to be sure.


----------



## Audiolic

anybody here have compared the Eminent technology LFT-16a (1000$) to other speakers like psb mini etc...
   
  that planar push pull midrange with no crossover btw 250hz and 7.5kz is really really keeping me from looking elsewhere right now.... the others i'm looking at are ERAudio electrostatics mini panel(500$+shipping from autralia, but need sub and matching amp) or evolutions acoustics MMicroOne 
   
  the amps that i'm interested in right now in order are musical paradise mp-501 kt120 paralllel single ended no negative feedback tube amp (1300$), parasound a23 (1000$), bryston b60r (700$)...
   
  for dac i'm looking into schiit gungnir (750$ without usb) or musical paradise MP-D1 with usb (550$ + better tube (30$)) (tube stage with AK4399 dac)
  I really need advise please anybody 
   
  lets say btw 1000-3000$ for the speakers less $$$ is better
  btw 400 and 1400$ for the amp less $$ is better
  btw 500 and 1000 for the dac less $$ is better... 
   
  in total i dont want to go over 3500$ and i don't mind if i need to upgrade later some parts like the amp.
   
  If i choose lets say the evolutions acoustics mmmicroone at 2500$.. i will of course buy a lower cost 400$ amp and maybe wait for the dac..


----------



## dminches

http://www.audioadvisor.com/prodinfo.asp?number=2PBIMMI&utm_source=Email+Newsletters&utm_campaign=d2de915524-_Factory_Refreshed_PSB_Speaker_Sale1_10_2013&utm_medium=email


----------



## Assimilator702

Quote: 





mibutenma said:


> In my experience with PSB it's not about powering them if you have a speaker amp it will power them.
> It's about giving them a quality amp something like Marantz or NAD at the lowest end.
> Don't use Sony or Onkyo as they just make PSB speakers sound bland and nothing special.


 

 Power is power.
   
  As long as you first giving the speakers enough power.... second are presenting the amp with an impedance load it can handle......third.... aren't driving the amp into distortion and overloading the power supply and output stages.....the "quality" of the amp matters not.


----------



## warpdriver

I already had too many speakers but my local dealer had a sale on the Minis and I couldn't resist giving them a try.
   

   
  I also bought cheap A1 amp to try out....I have a Audioengine N22 but I wanted to see how this little A1 fares when driving an upscale bookshelf.
   
  I haven't had extensive listening time and the speakers haven't been broken in yet, but so far, the combo is quite pleasing for the price, it isn't as transparent as my MC15 which is my benchmark for $1000, but then again I paid half of that for this combo and for desktop use outside of mixing/monitoring, this combo is quite musical. It doesn't have the depth of bass that makes me forget it's a small speaker, but it also astounds me because it's such a small speaker and throws depth of image and a punch that belies its size. I think their other strength is in the way they never sound boxy even when I start pushing the volume way higher than is comfortable for nearfield.. The size of the speaker fits nicely into the décor of my desk without visually overwhelming it like most studio monitors do.
   
  The only issue is that I think it needs to be higher off the desk because I do feel the sound is a bit shouty on my Dynaudio metal stands....these speakers really benefit from being higher and away from the wall as well. I think they sound best with the tweeters pointed at my ear or lower
   
  The A1 amp was $50 on sale and I was also impressed how competent it is for that price. I had a steak dinner that cost more than this amp, and it did a bang up job. It's only 14W/channel and the sound quality starts to strain if I try to push it past 12 o clock (at which point the volume was beyond comfortable even sitting at the back of my bedroom)


----------



## warpdriver

Decided to pick up a new Teac AH01 DAC/Amp....what a fantastic little amp and it makes the Minis sing


----------



## Pudu

Is anyone using these guys with a vintage receiver? Preferably a Pioneer  .


----------



## keithh

Almost ten years since this review was first published, I thought I'd add a few observations of my own as a long term owner.

As Steve noted, the PSB Imagine Mini is a premium bookshelf speaker, both in performance and fit and finish. When available, they sat at the top end of the price range for similar products. Right now in 2021, the last few new pairs are still available discounted as clearance items. That's a long run which suggests performance has held up well against newer products.

While Steve talks about nearfield applications, I've bought these specifically for a wall mounted application in a small room. These speakers were available with an adjustable wall mounting bracket as well as dedicated floor stands, at which point the oft mentioned recessed speaker connections make perfect sense. I have in wall cabling and never found the recessed connections to be an issue as it happens. It's a well thought out solution matched to the available mounting options, but I can see how it may have confused some over the years who never experienced them in conjunction with the wall brackets or floor stands.

I have them positioned high on the wall pointing down. I presume the wall mount locates the speaker appropriately from the wall for decent bass reproduction. Over the years reviewers have commented on weak bass performance when they have been miles from the wall. On the wall brackets, they are very close to the wall and sound great.

I won't dwell on the minutae of reproduction quality other than to say that combined with a PSB Subseries 200, they have provided many hours of listening pleasure. What has changed over the years is the source, and subsequent source upgrades have revealed further depths of performance.

Right now, there is a NAD M10 attached which lights them up nicely. With Dirac active, they vanish and sound comes from everywhere. Its a neat trick. The sound is detailed and full, never strained even at high listening levels. SPL of 90db is loud enough and the volume control has been limited so that the speakers cannot be accidentally vaporised should there be a slip of the finger given the M10 is operated completely by a mobile device of some sort. At that volume the speakers are moving plenty of air, but sound effortless. Everything appears to be right there in the room rather than being poured from a box. The sound becomes fuller rather than louder, similar to the Maggies owned at another time. AC/DC sound like they should and at the other end of the spectrum, nuances of well recorded orchestral music are all present.

With the M10 crossover set to 80 Hz, the sub provides punch you can feel, but obviously these speakers are not going to reproduce dynamics in a way that larger multi driver speakers can. That's about the only trade off I can identify and at the price and size, that's fair enough. In this small room application they have provided years of enjoyment and I suspect will continue to do so long into the future.

Our system is dubbed "The Audio Tardis" which says it all.


----------



## ambon

Pudu said:


> Is anyone using these guys with a vintage receiver? Preferably a Pioneer  .


Well, i guess this is a very delayed response, but I’m using these with a 70s vintage Yamaha CA-1010 integrated and it’s a great match.


----------



## ambon

Very nice update Keith. I’ll add an update as well. I had these speakers in a small second system with a Luxman SQ-N100 tube integrated for almost 8 years. For the first year I had them on a shelf, but then bought their dedicated PSB stands. Putting them on stands and getting them out from the wall made a big difference in clarity, soundstage and imaging. I also added a small REL sub, which kicked things up as well. Eventually I replaced them with Sonus faber Minima Amators, but now they‘re paired with a vintage Yamaha integrated on a shelf on my workbench in a small shop. They’re perfect for this: small enough to fit on a shelf, and provide great sound and imaging in a realtively near-field setting. I wouldn’t hesitate to recommend these.


----------



## t0nyxgq

Hi all, 

After looking over a year for small passive desktop speakers, I've finally settled with the Imagine Minis. Got them used for a little over $300 on FB marketplace. Others I've tried were Jamo C601 (too v shaped), Jamo C401 (much more natural tonal balance but not enough resolution), Monitor Audio Radius 90 (too much treble). Before all this, I had a Vanatoo T0 which were great but I wanted an excuse to have the Burson Funk that can do both headphones and speakers. My desk is at the corner of the room so the bass is pretty boomy. Having a sock in there removes too much bass so I was satisfied with 2 Kleenex in each port. It sounds great already without a sub but paired with the REL TZero III sub and it's perfection. I think the SQ of this setup is enough to keep me satisfied for many years to come. 

Strengths:
- Very large sound stage for nearfields @ 3ft away. 
- Great imaging. Speakers disappear for many songs. 
- Great solution but non-fatiguing treble. 
- Small enough to not look out of place on my desk. 
- Can play really loud, way more than I need. Dial set to 9 o'clock on the Funk for normal listening but won't distort at max volume (5 o'clock)

Weaknesses:
- Weird binding post. Had to make new speaker cables for it. 

Current setup:
PC -> Topping D70x -> Burson Funk -> PSB Imagine Mini + REL TZero MKIII via high level input


----------

